# Keeping small pups warm!!!!



## kemu (Sep 11, 2011)

Getting quite chilly here in the Northeast. Winter has sure arrived.
Windchill factor of 5 degrees...... Pups sure needed to dress warm.
Been busy sewing for these two siblings.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Sweet babies- are they Maltese? I have a Coton de Toulear, which is a breed close to Bichon and Maltese. Hardier and thicker in bone structure, but sweet and very comical! What are you sewing for them?


----------



## kemu (Sep 11, 2011)

They are male sibling Maltipoo pups, 18 months old.


----------



## Sunnya (Jul 19, 2013)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

So sweet and look at their jackets! Cute cute , cute!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Cute coats, cuter babies.


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

Their faces are just like my Bichon


----------



## kemu (Sep 11, 2011)

What are you sewing for them?

Hoodies, raincoats, sweatshirts, and of course knitted sweaters........

Thanks to all for the kind comments.....


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Love your puppies!!!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

lovely little dogs!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

happy new year everyone pups too :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Of course I am probably being silly, but with all that fur they are still willing to wear clothes? They are lovely and look great in their sweaters.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Lovely babies. I have a Maltese and love her to death. In fact she is about to get up and meet the day and she makes me so happy. Live in Florida so she only needs to wear a wrap once in awhile when we have a "Cold Front". Happy New Year to ya'll.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

What lovely babies!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Of course I am probably being silly, but with all that fur they are still willing to wear clothes? They are lovely and look great in their sweaters.


A vet said that dogs don't need coats-- only the owners need to dress them up. Lol.


----------



## caliyfa136 (Feb 27, 2013)

They are so cute! Did you use a pattern to make the black and green coats? I have a Maltese and it would be perfect for her.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

My granddaughter, Molly, is a Maltipoo, and looks exactly like your boys. These dogs are very smart. I adore the little peanuts.


----------



## lilytucker (Nov 16, 2014)

Actually, I have two maltese who love to be dressed! Because their hair is long and thin, with no warm undercoat, they do get cold and shiver. But, it's also great fun to dress them, and people in the nursing home where we visit get a great kick out of their outfits. So, if we can make someone smile...


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cute. They have sweet faces. They look so dapper in there new duds.
I have a very large 135 lbs baby of all fur. Floyd is a Great Dane, German Shepard, St Bernard mix. It was very warm here up till Christmas Day We now have 5 below with wind chill BRRRRR. My poor baby lost all of his under coat with the warm weather he needs to grow some fast. He still likes to go outside and lay down on the concrete for a while to cool off his belly makes me cold just writing about it. 
Keep those fur babies warm and toasty.


----------



## kemu (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, they 'need' clothes here in the Northeast where it gets bitterly cold in Winter... Small breeds lose body heat fairly quickly. If not worn, they shiver.......


----------



## kemu (Sep 11, 2011)

Did you use a pattern to make the black and green coats? I have a Maltese and it would be perfect for her.

I made my own patterns to their body measurements!! 
The coats are reversible and are 'black' short faux fur on the reversed side.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Your fur babies are adorable and I love the name "Bentley".


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

love your dogs, I have a yorkie and I made her a body harness, shrunk down a coat that belonged to my other dog that was much bigger, but the coat was so warm I didn't want to throw it away, we sure love these babies


----------



## caliyfa136 (Feb 27, 2013)

I made my own patterns to their body measurements!! 
The coats are reversible and are 'black' short faux fur on the reversed side.[/quote]

If only I were that handy....sewing on a button is about all I can manage.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

They are adorable - I have a Morky (Maltese and Yorkie) and she looks pretty much like your babies


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Adorable.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

I have had 3 Shih Tzu's that were never cut down. With all that fur, I had to find something to keep them from turning into large furry snowballs. Snowsuits and felt boots did the trick and after a while I think they even enjoyed the extra warmth. Rusty the Red and White just loved to plow through the snowdrifts and the windier it was the more he enjoyed it. Picture is of Rusty, his brother Bear and their friend Rosie who borrowed some of their clothes.


----------



## kemu (Sep 11, 2011)

Love the picture!! Adorable trio.......and clothing


----------



## foxdox (Nov 19, 2014)

Some dogs do need coats in very cold weather, especially the small dogs and those with short hair. If you ever see one cold and shivering, you will understand. I hate to see dogs dressed just for the fun of it. but I make dog sweaters to donate to the shelters, because many of them need them.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your pups are so cute, it is getting colder, but suppose to warm a bit over the weekend with rain Sunday.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm always concerned about people who take their dogs shopping then leave them tied up outside the store. That cement is COLD! How would they like to have to walk barefooted on it or left to sit on it without pants on their bum!!!!!


----------



## foxdox (Nov 19, 2014)

There's also the possibility of them being stolen or tormented. Not a good thing to do.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Lexus Stockport


----------

